# advice on schools in Albir



## singlemum3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am hoping to move my family to Albir hopefully next year,just trying to get my sums together so any advice of living costs would be great as most of the posts i've read are a few years old,would also like advice on schools state verses private? as i have 3 school age children so cost is a factor,i want to start my own business here too i have a sweet shop at the moment the uk & want to open a cafe/ice-cream parlour in spain again any advice would be great.
I am hoping to save as much as i can before we come over & learn some spanish too.
thanks in advance for any advice given


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

singlemum3 said:


> I am hoping to move my family to Albir hopefully next year,just trying to get my sums together so any advice of living costs would be great as most of the posts i've read are a few years old,would also like advice on schools state verses private? as i have 3 school age children so cost is a factor,i want to start my own business here too i have a sweet shop at the moment the uk & want to open a cafe/ice-cream parlour in spain again any advice would be great.
> I am hoping to save as much as i can before we come over & learn some spanish too.
> thanks in advance for any advice given


:welcome:

overall, especially if you have children, living costs aren't so very different to the UK - some things cost a lot less, some (such as kids clothes & schoolbooks) a lot more - so it's swings & roundabouts really

state education is essentially free - but as I just mentioned you have to buy schoolbooks & all other equipment - I budget 1000€ per child per year - that includes school trips

a private school near me charges from around 2000€ to 9000€ per year, depending on the age of the child - & uniform, books, etc are all extra on top
Admission and School Fees

I'm sure you realise that to register as resident you'll have to show that you can financially support your family & that you have healthcare provision in place? & that if it did all go pear-shaped, there is NO state support at all.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So...if you are afamily of four...does that mean you must have a proven income of 2400 € a month?

Would the OP qualify for any free healthcare? 
Is there any kind of Child Benefit or tax credit in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> So...if you are afamily of four...does that mean you must have a proven income of 2400 € a month?
> 
> Would the OP qualify for any free healthcare?
> Is there any kind of Child Benefit or tax credit in Spain?


We have not been able to claim any benefits of any sort whatsoever - I don't think they exist.

Bear in mind that one of the OP's children is 13 and they don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

singlemum3 said:


> I am hoping to move my family to Albir hopefully next year,just trying to get my sums together so any advice of living costs would be great as most of the posts i've read are a few years old,would also like advice on schools state verses private? as i have 3 school age children so cost is a factor,i want to start my own business here too i have a sweet shop at the moment the uk & want to open a cafe/ice-cream parlour in spain again any advice would be great.
> I am hoping to save as much as i can before we come over & learn some spanish too.
> thanks in advance for any advice given


I can't help you with living costs as I live in completely different circumstances and in a completely different part of Spain, but I believe that the figure that mrypg 9 quoted you is what you'll need legally to be permited a resident's certificate.
However, as xabia has said you'll need to factor in the schooling costs and in Spain the parents have to pay for the books (very expensive!), school trips and materials used in class.
At 13 your oldest daughter is unlikely to be able to study in a state school as she'll have to study the majority of subjects in Spanish, including the core subjects of Spanish (lengua) and Maths....


----------

